# Crossfield



## User2021 (Jan 1, 2020)

I see he has ditched the Titleist dollar and now taking Srixon’s


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 1, 2020)

Finch has no sponsor for this year. Says it will give him more freedom in his content


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2020)

I dont watch or fo.low Crossfield anymore as his style grates immensely but I do watch some of the others.
I think Pete Finch has got it right. He wants to be able to say that something's not as good as something else without upsetting his paymasters 
No matter how impartial you may be, if you're sponsored by a manufacturer, there will always be some scepticism when it comes to talking about clubs.

Would Crossfield really have said that the Titleist ***** was a complete PoS if it was getting shoddy reviews everywhere else?
He says  he would but you cant be sure.
Now with Srixon/Cleveland/Xxio  you've got potentially  the same scenario
It's hard to believe there's no bias towards his sponsor equipment - he's leaving himself open to criticism


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I dont watch or fo.low Crossfield anymore as his style grates immensely but I do watch some of the others.
I think Pete Finch has got it right. He wants to be able to say that something's not as good as something else without upsetting his paymasters
No matter how impartial you may be, if you're sponsored by a manufacturer, there will always be some scepticism when it comes to talking about clubs.

Would Crossfield really have said that the Titleist ***** was a complete PoS if it was getting shoddy reviews everywhere else?
He says  he would but you cant be sure.
Now with Srixon/Cleveland/Xxio  you've got potentially  the same scenario
It's hard to believe there's no bias towards his sponsor equipment - he's leaving himself open to criticism
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. At the same time though, I don't blame him for cashing in - I would.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 1, 2020)

His recent video where he and his mates try to Texas scramble thier way to beating lowrys 62 is actually pretty good.


----------



## Neeko1988 (Jan 1, 2020)

I like and follow Crossfields videos but I just see a lot of comparison videos coming this year that promotes his cheaper price point brands as performing similar to the bigger brands.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 1, 2020)

I went off him for a while with all his “y’all” and “bro” rubbish along with his overly clipped videos but he seems to have calmed down in the couple of vids I’ve seen as is bask to being watchable.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 2, 2020)

Will still be a wombat, even working with another manufacturer.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 2, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Finch has no sponsor for this year. Says it will give him more freedom in his content
		
Click to expand...

More freedom, or nobody wanted to sponsor him? Can’t really stand Finch.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 2, 2020)

That 5 iron thing he has 🤢

I think i seen a $900 price tag on the xxio driver.... 

Certainly looks a trade down on his witb


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 2, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Finch has no sponsor for this year. Says it will give him more freedom in his content
		
Click to expand...

Until he gets a sponsor.
Does that then mean he will not have freedom.
Anyone that says they are not biased when sponsored is lying.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 2, 2020)

Fair play to him.  He’s seriously downgraded his clubs, particularly his putter and hybrids but I’d play with Slazenger Big Ezee clubs if they paid me to.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 2, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Fair play to him.  He’s seriously downgraded his clubs, particularly his putter and hybrids but I’d play with Slazenger Big Ezee clubs if they paid me to.
		
Click to expand...

Too right.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 2, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Fair play to him.  He’s seriously downgraded his clubs, particularly his putter and hybrids but I’d play with Slazenger Big Ezee clubs if they paid me to.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the XXIO driver, srixon irons or Cleveland wedges is a step down in all honesty. The putter yes but then again itl do exactly the same job. XXIO is very expensive stuff though and more desirable to some than a generic titleist which can be bought from any golf shop you want.


----------



## robbeh32 (Jan 2, 2020)

It's not a step down at all. Sooner people realise that these clubs are just a brand the better it is for golf so people don't get ripped off. Those cheap clubs are no worse than his Titlelists.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 2, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Until he gets a sponsor.
Does that then mean he will not have freedom.
Anyone that says they are not biased when sponsored is lying.
		
Click to expand...

One thing sponsorship does doe is get them much more access to the company and their pros which is not always a bad thing. It really does depend on your channel though. If your are a product influencer I understand how it could be bad but for me and my golf who concentrate on purely coaching I think it’s been great.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 2, 2020)

Wondered why he did the whole Shane Lowry thing and was bigging up that new Cleveland Launcher driver. . . But I do like his stuff but he can't say he is not influenced by his sponsor deals, and why not they are employing him!


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 2, 2020)

Tiger man said:



			Wondered why he did the whole Shane Lowry thing and was bigging up that new Cleveland Launcher driver. . . But I do like his stuff but he can't say he is not influenced by his sponsor deals, and why not they are employing him!
		
Click to expand...

Same with rick shiels though always banging on about garmin or in your face with other stuff.  Even though mark is sponsored I still think his reviews are very fair. hes a bit of a marmite character and that I think is the main issue lots have with him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2020)

I think it'll be interesting to see him come down to using an AD333 and being honest about how they perform. Similarly the putters will be a world away from his Scotty. Don't know too much about his new driver brand but saw the video with it in and he's very excited about it. I am not sure whether he's been impartial when he was signed to Titleist despite whatever he said and doubt he'll be 100% impartial with Srixon


----------



## hovis (Jan 2, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Fair play to him.  He’s seriously downgraded his clubs, particularly his putter and hybrids but I’d play with Slazenger Big Ezee clubs if they paid me to.
		
Click to expand...

how is srixon a "serious downgrade" from titleist? srixon are massive in the states.  srixon clubs can stand amongst them all.  especially in the hands of your average hacker


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 2, 2020)

Srixon irons in particular seem to get outstanding reviews and Cleveland wedges are always solid so I wouldn’t say they’re a downgrade


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think it'll be interesting to see him come down to using an AD333 and being honest about how they perform. Similarly the putters will be a world away from his Scotty. Don't know too much about his new driver brand but saw the video with it in and he's very excited about it. I am not sure whether he's been impartial when he was signed to Titleist despite whatever he said and doubt he'll be 100% impartial with Srixon
		
Click to expand...

Hes not working for the BBC, he doesnt have to be impartial. He does give each club he reviews though a fair crack and that's all you can ask I suppose


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok I will revise my serious downgrade comment- in reflection that was unfair- I’ve read more on Srixon products, particularly drivers which have actually been performing well recently in tests.  Won’t take back the comment in respect of the putters- they looked cheap and nasty tbh.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think it'll be interesting to see him come down to using an AD333 and being honest about how they perform. Similarly the putters will be a world away from his Scotty. Don't know too much about his new driver brand but saw the video with it in and he's very excited about it. I am not sure whether he's been impartial when he was signed to Titleist despite whatever he said and doubt he'll be 100% impartial with Srixon
		
Click to expand...

Very much doubt he'll notice a huge difference between his snotty and a milled Cleveland.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Very much doubt he'll notice a huge difference between his snotty and a milled Cleveland.
		
Click to expand...


I got a lend of a Milled cleveland putter last summer from our shop while my one got regripped. Loved the looks, weight and stock putter grip. 

Holed a fair few putts but the problem was the putter felt like hitting with a rock. The face felt rock hard and made an awful sound.  Hard to believe that got the OK in testing. Completely ruined what could have been an amazing putter for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2020)

Putters are the one club where it really doesn’t matter one bit which brand you have. That’s the club any decent player would adapt to changing the fastest.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 2, 2020)

That's exactly how I felt when putting with the Cleveland putter - Scottys and Bettinardis are soft. Cleveland was harder than Vinnie Jones on coke.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 2, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Hes not working for the BBC, he doesnt have to be impartial. He does give each club he reviews though a fair crack and that's all you can ask I suppose
		
Click to expand...

haha BBC impartial


----------



## larmen (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am not sure whether he's been impartial when he was signed to Titleist despite whatever he said and doubt he'll be 100% impartial with Srixon
		
Click to expand...

Thats the issue right there. Even if he is 100% impartial, there are enough people out there that will think he is not.

For me it doesn't matter. I don't think I have watched any club review for a while. And his other stuff right now I like (currently).
And sponsored you tubers seem to get nice access to pros which makes it interesting, too.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 2, 2020)

Is this man still making videos?

Mans an absolute clown


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2020)

inc0gnito said:



			haha BBC impartial
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, where do you go for your impartial news?


----------



## IainP (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think it'll be interesting to see him come down to using an AD333 and being honest about how they perform. Similarly the putters will be a world away from his Scotty. Don't know too much about his new driver brand but saw the video with it in and he's very excited about it. I am not sure whether he's been impartial when he was signed to Titleist despite whatever he said and doubt he'll be 100% impartial with Srixon
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't he go for Z Star?
Many won't agree with the "world away" comment, except maybe on mark-up 😉


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			Thats the issue right there. Even if he is 100% impartial, there are enough people out there that will think he is not.

For me it doesn't matter. I don't think I have watched any club review for a while. And his other stuff right now I like (currently).
And sponsored you tubers seem to get nice access to pros which makes it interesting, too.
		
Click to expand...

Your last point is what surprises me.With Titleist he was working with top players.
Either something happened we don’t know about or the deal he’s got now was too good to turn down.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Out of curiosity, where do you go for your impartial news?
		
Click to expand...

tbh, I don’t know if any news is impartial. I actually stay clear of news in general, but if there is stuff I want to know I’ll look ata variety of sources.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Out of curiosity, where do you go for your impartial news?
		
Click to expand...

There is none.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

IainP said:



			Wouldn't he go for Z Star?
Many won't agree with the "world away" comment, except maybe on mark-up 😉
		
Click to expand...

He has already said in the video announcing the switch that he was going to try the AD333 out of interest but as a rule the Z star will be his normal ball


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 3, 2020)

Showing a complete ineptitude here but could someone post a link to the scramble they try to beat Shane Lowry. Can't seem to find it on you tube. Thanks


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 3, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Showing a complete ineptitude here but could someone post a link to the scramble they try to beat Shane Lowry. Can't seem to find it on you tube. Thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:









Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 3, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Np, there are 3 parts all in all, thats part 1


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			His recent video where he and his mates try to Texas scramble thier way to beating lowrys 62 is actually pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

I looked for that but couldn't find it ............................ and now I have!
Doh, thanks.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 3, 2020)

He has made just shy of 400K $ from his youtube videos, thats ad payments from google. 
Although he's been doing it for quite a while, still he seems to be doing well out of it.
Even Finch is looking to hire 2 people to work for him!


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 3, 2020)

Crossfield is a bit marmite but I watched the WITB video and reckon it could be interesting to see how it pans out. Whatever the likes of Crossfield, Finch, Shiels etc do I am eternally grateful to them for providing me with a free alternative to my wife's TV diet of George Clarke's Amazing Building sites or Escape to The Chateau with Tweedledum and Tweedledumpling.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2020)

Love coach Lockey but his little girl giggling at everything Crossfield does is starting to grate.
He’s a yes man for sure


----------



## Depreston (Jan 3, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Love coach Lockey but his little girl giggling at everything Crossfield does is starting to grate.
He’s a yes man for sure
		
Click to expand...

too right he is and why not what a gig he has


----------



## Troymcclure (Jan 6, 2020)

Used to really enjoy his video lessons when he was at the Clifton Hills Driving Range, and the early vlogs before all his mates stopped playing with him, but gave up watching when the silliness took over. But I watched that Abu Dhabi vlog and loved it!!


----------



## Patrick Reeds rules book. (Jan 6, 2020)

I saw gorilla James has turned pro and started his own channel, wonder what crossfields old mates from the Earl vlogs are doing now ?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Crossfield is a bit marmite but I watched the WITB video and reckon it could be interesting to see how it pans out. Whatever the likes of Crossfield, Finch, Shiels etc do I am eternally grateful to them for providing me with a free alternative to my wife's TV diet of George Clarke's Amazing Building sites or Escape to The Chateau with Tweedledum and Tweedledumpling.
		
Click to expand...

Phew it’s not just me then!


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Been watching some of his course vlogs.
Thoroughly enjoying them and the chemistry between the guys.
Fantastic and very humorous entertainment.
It's a sort of Top Gear on a golf course.


----------



## AdamC28 (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve been enjoying the course vlogs too and interested to see how he gets on with the new equipment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

The videos in recent weeks have got much better. I still find some of the "banter" on the course irritating but really like the stuff he's done about getting it round the course, long irons or hybrids, shaping shots etc


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 19, 2020)

I look in now and again  and see what's worth watching. Sometimes there is the odd good  video.


----------



## BigEasyERGC (Jan 21, 2020)

He's a complete marmite character but I've been watching his videos for years now and always check in on them as some are really informative. I can see past all the y'all and bruh patter which grates some but for me he's one of the better YouTube golf pros.

Anyone in the know about all his old mates that seemed to have ditched him or was it the other way around?


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 21, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			Anyone in the know about all his old mates that seemed to have ditched him or was it the other way around?
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued about this too...

I'm not a huge fan of his stuff, but he really has done well for himself. Although I wouldn't fancy having a camera in my face for most of the day, he's got a pretty fun job, and one which I assume he is well paid for.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			He's a complete marmite character but I've been watching his videos for years now and always check in on them as some are really informative. I can see past all the y'all and bruh patter which grates some but for me he's one of the better YouTube golf pros.

Anyone in the know about all his old mates that seemed to have ditched him or was it the other way around?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the like of Gorilla James and the others go off and do their own channels and content. I think it was case of him wanting to make Youtube the main source of income and drop the teaching (does he even still do lessons?). Lockey now does all of the camera work and editing and I thins Dan Hendrikson is there as they use his facilities to film


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't the like of Gorilla James and the others go off and do their own channels and content. I think it was case of him wanting to make Youtube the main source of income and drop the teaching (does he even still do lessons?). Lockey now does all of the camera work and editing and I thins Dan Hendrikson is there as they use his facilities to film
		
Click to expand...

I looked it up and he's made about $400k from YouTube.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I looked it up and he's made about $400k from YouTube.
		
Click to expand...

So not a bad gig. Wonder how many lessons he'd have had to do in Exeter to earn that!!!


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 21, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Is this man still making videos?

Mans an absolute clown
		
Click to expand...

An absolute clown who's probably clearing £5k to £10k most months from making videos. 

You might not like his voice or style, but he is certainly not a clown.

Knows his stuff with regards to the swing and club fitting and has built a very successful brand / channel.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So not a bad gig. Wonder how many lessons he'd have had to do in Exeter to earn that!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, now that he's got a reasonably high profile he probably doesn't do many lessons, or have to do them. 

But can probably have half a dozen clients at top dollar. Apart from some of the coaching series he's done, he doesn't talk much about coaching in his videos any more - but I assume he still does this on a fairly regular basis. Especially as his YT earnings must be split in someway between Lockey and Dan, who help with a lot of content now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Thing is, now that he's got a reasonably high profile he probably doesn't do many lessons, or have to do them.

But can probably have half a dozen clients at top dollar. Apart from some of the coaching series he's done, he doesn't talk much about coaching in his videos any more - but I assume he still does this on a fairly regular basis. Especially as his YT earnings must be split in someway between Lockey and Dan, who help with a lot of content now.
		
Click to expand...

But I wonder if he gets a kickback from the travel company he uses and mentions in the videos for the free advertising as well. Do you think he gets anything from Titleist and now Srixon/Cleveland


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But I wonder if he gets a kickback from the travel company he uses and mentions in the videos for the free advertising as well. Do you think he gets anything from Titleist and now Srixon/Cleveland
		
Click to expand...

Of course he does. You really think he'd do it for free? He'll be getting paid by them all, otherwise why would he bother?

Also, it isn't 2012 anymore, Youtube earnings are a pittance, especially at the numbers Crossfield is pulling. It's an avenue to build a profile to get income elsewhere, mainly from sponsors, he won't be making a decent living from Youtube in 2020, the ad revenue is nothing like it was.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 21, 2020)

He's getting about $90 per video, thats not gonna make him rich.  But he'll be pulling in cash from other avenues too and if Peter finch can afford to employ 2 new staff then crossfield will be doing ok as well.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 21, 2020)

Patrick Reeds rules book. said:



			I saw gorilla James has turned pro and started his own channel, wonder what crossfields old mates from the Earl vlogs are doing now ?
		
Click to expand...

james gave up golf and became a personal trainer i think he’s now trying to be a long drive pro

Harper tried to have a go at making it as a tour pro now a full time club pro trying to make a living 

Buzzer went to work in a Leadbitter academy in the states and then Thailand 

Don’t think he ever ditched them just himself and lockey got the YGT gig


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Of course he does. You really think he'd do it for free? He'll be getting paid by them all, otherwise why would he bother?

Also, it isn't 2012 anymore, Youtube earnings are a pittance, especially at the numbers Crossfield is pulling. It's an avenue to build a profile to get income elsewhere, mainly from sponsors, he won't be making a decent living from Youtube in 2020, the ad revenue is nothing like it was.
		
Click to expand...

Of course I didn't think he'd do it for free. More a level of scale as to how much it would influence his annual earning (which before anyone reacts is entirely down to him and how he compiles them) and the fact that as you rightly point out he won;t be making big bucks per video or based on his viewing numbers.


----------



## Twire (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't the like of Gorilla James and the others go off and do their own channels and content. I think it was case of him wanting to make Youtube the main source of income and drop the teaching (does he even still do lessons?). Lockey now does all of the camera work and editing and I thins Dan Hendrikson is there as they use his facilities to film
		
Click to expand...

James (Gorilla) is pushing to improve to get on tour, and doing youtube videos on his progress. Buzza is now in America and still releasing YT content.  I think Harps is working in a local supermarket. Pickard I believe has given up with golf.

Crossfield is/was still teaching, but you need to be a rich man to see him now. Dan is the pro at Torquay and they used to use his facilities, they now use the studio's at Honiton GC. Lockey got married just before Xmas and that's why he's not in the latest content.... Honeymoon. He always did do a lot of editing, he's been employed by Crossfield for a fair few years now.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 21, 2020)

What a life eh. I’m sure they’re absolutely knackered with the travelling, and they seem to tee off very early...don’t imagine they’re YT squillionaires either! But I’d bloody love to do what they do.

I went off them for a while, but for me they’re the best out there. I’ve tried golfmates, Rick shiels, Peter finch, me and my golf etc, and whilst they’re watchable they’re just not as interesting as crossfield et al. In my opinion.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2020)

This is why I only watch course vlogs and similar videos from some people now. However earnest their intentions are, once sponsorships, kick backs, press junkets, prize giveaway items etc become involved I lose any belief in review impartiality. 

It used to be the benefit of YouTube, people reviewing outside of the pressures of keeping advertisers happy, the usual media circus and influences but too many have welcomed that into their YouTube channels and lost the impartial moral high ground.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But I wonder if he gets a kickback from the travel company he uses and mentions in the videos for the free advertising as well. Do you think he gets anything from Titleist and now Srixon/Cleveland
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if he'd get much money from Your Golf Travel, aside form the trips and tee times. Which would actually cost thousands per trip and probably not economical to do if he was paying himself, even with YT earnings. 

He will def get some cash from Titleist and Srixon with those deals. As well as a choice of equipment and no doubt access to some events, players, media days etc as well. 

I'd imagine the majority of his income will be from Youtube ads, but as I said, likely charges far more to do fewer lessons to top up his income. 

But he does release a LOT of content and this will probably take up hours per video, albeit he may now get someone to edit some of the videos for him. Especially the course vlogs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I don't know if he'd get much money from Your Golf Travel, aside form the trips and tee times. Which would actually cost thousands per trip and probably not economical to do if he was paying himself, even with YT earnings.

He will def get some cash from Titleist and Srixon with those deals. As well as a choice of equipment and no doubt access to some events, players, media days etc as well.

I'd imagine the majority of his income will be from Youtube ads, but as I said, likely charges far more to do fewer lessons to top up his income.

But he does release a LOT of content and this will probably take up hours per video, albeit he may now get someone to edit some of the videos for him. Especially the course vlogs.
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't go on the trips if he wasn't sponsored by YGT, he's not choosing to go on jolly's with his mates, they're work trips. They use him as one of their main sources of marketing. Their logos are plastered all over his clothes, he's on the website, their YT channel, he's 100% getting paid by them.

Also free equipment is not an incentive for someone like Mark, he has free access to whatever clubs he wants, being able to choose his equipment from Srixon is not an incentive for him. They'll be paying him, and be paying him well, again, as one of their main sources of marketing material.

It won't. He'll be making basically nothing from Youtube adverts. Socialblade estimates his monthly earnings between £384-£6.1k and it'll definitely be on the lower end as YT ad revenue has died a death in recent years. The bulk of his income will come from sponsorships and lessons, with Youtube just topping up the bank balance each month. I'd be surprised if he's even making 4 figures from Youtube in a month. I follow a guy who has very similar numbers to Mark and he has said a number of times that Youtube barely pays for his food shopping each month. Not to say the money's not decent, but it's a platform to build a brand and to drive income, it isn't the main moneymaker for these guys anymore, the ad revenue is shocking, especially for the amount of work required to put out consistent content.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 21, 2020)

Indeed, unless your in the millions for subs then revenue from YT isn't fantastic.
Looks to be about 90 USD per video at the  moment.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			An absolute clown who's probably clearing £5k to £10k most months from making videos. 

You might not like his voice or style, but he is certainly not a clown.

Knows his stuff with regards to the swing and club fitting and has built a very successful brand / channel.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know he knows his stuff around club fitting? He basically try’s to disagree with everything everyone else says.

I feel for the people that watch his stuff and trust him


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 21, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			How do you know he knows his stuff around club fitting? He basically try’s to disagree with everything everyone else says.

I feel for the people that watch his stuff and trust him
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he fitted when he worked as a teaching pro, also hes used gcquad for as long as anybody and he keeps up to date with all the technology so why shouldn't he be able to fit ? You have the guys at TXG and whilst I've no question Ian is a very good fitter his main objective is to drive sales.  It's so blatantly obvious when watching his material that hes saying this years products are better this better that when in reality they aren't. Why is he doing this ? well as a business owner at a fitting studio which also sells shafts and clubs he basically has to say the newest is bigger and better otherwise hes doing himself out of work. Also was curious to see the TXG trip down to Taylormade, there is something cynical in me that believes there is more behind that.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			if Peter finch can afford to employ 2 new staff then crossfield will be doing ok as well.
		
Click to expand...

Finch's channel is so boring now, what the hell happened?!


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 21, 2020)

OneEyeRon said:



			Finch's channel is so boring now, what the hell happened?!
		
Click to expand...

It is  pretty dull.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 21, 2020)

OneEyeRon said:



			Finch's channel is so boring now, what the hell happened?!
		
Click to expand...

Cant remember it ever not being boring in all honesty. Guy has zero charisma, just not very easy to watch. I'm sure hes a nice guy in real life though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Cant remember it ever not being boring in all honesty. Guy has zero charisma, just not very easy to watch. I'm sure hes a nice guy in real life though
		
Click to expand...

He is. Played with him at a H4H day and he was a really nice guy. I think every channel has peaks and troughs and at the moment I think he just seems a little devoid of ideas


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He is. Played with him at a H4H day and he was a really nice guy. I think every channel has peaks and troughs and at the moment I think he just seems a little devoid of ideas
		
Click to expand...

Do you make any money from YT or is it only after a certain amount of subs?


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 22, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Do you make any money from YT or is it only after a certain amount of subs?
		
Click to expand...

There are a number of minimums before YT will start paying out.  1 is at least a 1000 subscribers I think.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			There are a number of minimums before YT will start paying out.  1 is at least a 1000 subscribers I think.
		
Click to expand...

Why are subscribers more important than actual views? Surely eyeballs are the most important thing (not saying you're wrong, just curious how the model works).
For instance, nlu don't have that many subscribers but get lots of views for their content (about a 1/1 ratio), while some of the really pants golf tubers have 100s of thousands of subscribers but very few views (sebgolf). Do the latter get paid more?


----------



## pool888 (Jan 22, 2020)

Must be very hard to do the amount of videos these guys do and still keep it interesting as the content is fairly repetitive. You'll never please everyone, try too hard and some will find it over the top, don't try hard enough and some will find it boring. Will be interesting to see how he gets on with the launcher irons on course he seemed very consistent and straight in the studio test.


----------



## Springveldt (Jan 22, 2020)

I wonder why they have changed studios for the recent content?

I still like his vlogs, watch most of them. Lockey seems to have changed up his editing style lately as well, gives the newer stuff a fresher look.

Those launcher clubs are like him, marmite.


----------



## albie999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I wonder why they have changed studios for the recent content?

I still like his vlogs, watch most of them. Lockey seems to have changed up his editing style lately as well, gives the newer stuff a fresher look.

Those launcher clubs are like him, marmite.
		
Click to expand...

Also as well as changing studios, where has Dan gone.  Seen him in a couple of vLogs, however, not much of him in the new stuff


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 22, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I wonder why they have changed studios for the recent content?

I still like his vlogs, watch most of them. Lockey seems to have changed up his editing style lately as well, gives the newer stuff a fresher look.

Those launcher clubs are like him, marmite.
		
Click to expand...

Dan will still be featuring I'm sure, I think perhaps the new club is maybe closer to mark and let him use or paying him a small fee to use and advertise their facilities. That would be my guess anyway


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 23, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			How do you know he knows his stuff around club fitting? He basically try’s to disagree with everything everyone else says.

I feel for the people that watch his stuff and trust him
		
Click to expand...

I can tell with the level of his content relative to others that I see. 

Give us an example of something that he's wrong on, if you are so certain?


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			He wouldn't go on the trips if he wasn't sponsored by YGT, he's not choosing to go on jolly's with his mates, they're work trips. They use him as one of their main sources of marketing. Their logos are plastered all over his clothes, he's on the website, their YT channel, he's 100% getting paid by them.

Also free equipment is not an incentive for someone like Mark, he has free access to whatever clubs he wants, being able to choose his equipment from Srixon is not an incentive for him. They'll be paying him, and be paying him well, again, as one of their main sources of marketing material.

It won't. He'll be making basically nothing from Youtube adverts. Socialblade estimates his monthly earnings between £384-£6.1k and it'll definitely be on the lower end as YT ad revenue has died a death in recent years. The bulk of his income will come from sponsorships and lessons, with Youtube just topping up the bank balance each month. I'd be surprised if he's even making 4 figures from Youtube in a month. I follow a guy who has very similar numbers to Mark and he has said a number of times that Youtube barely pays for his food shopping each month. Not to say the money's not decent, but it's a platform to build a brand and to drive income, it isn't the main moneymaker for these guys anymore, the ad revenue is shocking, especially for the amount of work required to put out consistent content.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I think when he started, there was a less saturated market and he realised that he could make a reasonable income from videos, but in reality his view numbers, while consistently in the 10s of thousands are relatively small fry in Youtube world as the market has become more saturated.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I can tell with the level of his content relative to others that I see. 

Give us an example of something that he's wrong on, if you are so certain?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be such a fan boy.

He’s talked plenty of times about shaft  not mattering etc etc. He’s wrong. 

The bloke is a grade a Tw*t and that’s the opinion of plenty of people that have spent time around him too


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 23, 2020)

The shafts not mattering argument was so weird. I couldn't help but wonder if he did this for some sort of attention?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 23, 2020)

As said YouTube doesn't pay like it used to, not entirely sure how true this is but it's certainly eye opening. Rick has a lot of American subscribers which pays more, I imagine Crossfield and Finch are majority UK subscribers. Shiels used his brain with doing videos with the likes of Dude Perfect and his charity day, to raise his status further.

Personally I like Shiels and Finch, never find myself returning to watch Crossfield.

Rick is the only one really that could make a living from content creation if the below links are accurate. Crossfield and Finch must do a lot in the background to earn money? I guess facebook/Instagram are other revenue streams now also.

Rick Shiels:
https://us.youtubers.me/rick-shiels-golf/youtuber-stats

Mark Crossfield:
https://us.youtubers.me/mark-crossfield/youtuber-stats

Peter Finch
https://us.youtubers.me/peter-finch-golf/youtuber-stats


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			The shafts not mattering argument was so weird. I couldn't help but wonder if he did this for some sort of attention?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly. But then again according to Grant85 he’s a golfing messiah


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 23, 2020)

Crossfield's vids went very 'inside jokes' so as a casual viewer I wasn't finding much of the content entertaining - I can imagine this being off putting for new viewers. I also felt as though I was being spoken down to, Rick on the other hand has a more matey vibe which makes for an easier watch.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 23, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I wonder why they have changed studios for the recent content?

I still like his vlogs, watch most of them. Lockey seems to have changed up his editing style lately as well, gives the newer stuff a fresher look.

Those launcher clubs are like him, marmite.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Lester ‘Mince’ mention this. At Torquay there were three pros trying to use one studio. where they are now has three studios and no-one using them....so they may as well have one.

i also don’t believe Rick Shiels subscribers etc are all they are cracked up to be....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Clearly. But then again according to Grant85 he’s a golfing messiah 

Click to expand...

I know very little about equipment technology, especially regarding shafts, but thought it was very interesting how in Crossfields two recentish videos on the subject there were very minor differences in the numbers between the shafts tested given they were blind testing them.

As someone more educated on the subject than me, what in your opinion were the tests missing? What would you change? And if he were to re-test using your changes what differences to the numbers would you expect to see between shaft profiles?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I know very little about equipment technology, especially regarding shafts, but thought it was very interesting how in Crossfields two recentish videos on the subject there were very minor differences in the numbers between the shafts tested given they were blind testing them.

As someone more educated on the subject than me, what in your opinion were the tests missing? What would you change? And if he were to re-test using your changes what differences to the numbers would you expect to see between shaft profiles?
		
Click to expand...

We all naturally adjust our swings to fit cube clubs were given but it doesn’t mean it’s optimal. 

I’ll be honest I won’t watch the video, I won’t give him the time of day just like he won’t give anyone else that disagrees with him it. 

There are far more knowledgable people in the industry both in terms of coaching at fitting. 

Fair play to him for grinding out a business out of and off the back off YouTube. He found a niche at the time when he was a just a standard range pro

Personally I cannot stand the man.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 24, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			We all naturally adjust our swings to fit cube clubs were given but it doesn’t mean it’s optimal.

I’ll be honest I won’t watch the video, I won’t give him the time of day just like he won’t give anyone else that disagrees with him it.

There are far more knowledgable people in the industry both in terms of coaching at fitting.

Fair play to him for grinding out a business out of and off the back off YouTube. He found a niche at the time when he was a just a standard range pro

Personally I cannot stand the man.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you dislike someone doesn't make their knowledge bad. I can lose count of the amount of times hes tested shafts on extreme ends of the scale with different golfers and found similar results. He doesn't say they dont make a difference, his point is they make little difference to performance, its mostly a difference in the feel of a club that they bring. Look at rick shiels and his beginner set against the maverick, the maverick only averaged 9 yards longer, and the beginner driver had a generic regular shaft


----------



## Springveldt (Jan 27, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Dan will still be featuring I'm sure, I think perhaps the new club is maybe closer to mark and let him use or paying him a small fee to use and advertise their facilities. That would be my guess anyway
		
Click to expand...

It would appear Dan has left the channel and is going to try and get his own channel going. Interesting choice considering how saturated YouTube golf seems to be at the moment. From the sound of it he has a deal with a golf travel company already though, so I guess working with Crossfield has paid off for him.


----------



## albie999 (Jan 27, 2020)

Did wonder why it went quiet .... may have to check his channel out, see if it is any good


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm a fan of Mark's videos but sometimes I feel he is getting a bit of an ego. At the monent it just seems to be him and Coach Lockey talking about Marks new clubs with the odd review.

Shame Dan left, although he did say they would still team up from time to time. Apparently the split was fully amicable due to Mark moving to Honiton GC or something. 

P.s. off topic but can someone tell me how to quote another post please?


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 27, 2020)

Seems like Dan is going to be doing his own thing. I'm all for that. I enjoy Dan's content and look forward to see what he's doing on his own. 

With regards to the shaft points, I think this was a topic a while ago (as in a 3 or 4 years ago) but I'm sure Crossfield's point was that there isn't as huge a difference as some might thing between getting a stock shaft and a fancy new shaft at an extra £200 or whatever. 

I'm sure he wasn't saying there's no difference between getting an x-stiff and a regular flex. 

I'm also sure he'll have a pretty reasonable 20 minutes somewhere on what impact shaft flex can and does have. 



Russ_D said:



			I'm a fan of Mark's videos but sometimes I feel he is getting a bit of an ego. At the monent it just seems to be him and Coach Lockey talking about Marks new clubs with the odd review.

Shame Dan left, although he did say they would still team up from time to time. Apparently the split was fully amicable due to Mark moving to Honiton GC or something.

P.s. off topic but can someone tell me how to quote another post please?
		
Click to expand...

Hit the reply button in the bottom right of someone's post and it should automatically add this quote into a new post box.


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 27, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Seems like Dan is going to be doing his own thing. I'm all for that. I enjoy Dan's content and look forward to see what he's doing on his own.

With regards to the shaft points, I think this was a topic a while ago (as in a 3 or 4 years ago) but I'm sure Crossfield's point was that there isn't as huge a difference as some might thing between getting a stock shaft and a fancy new shaft at an extra £200 or whatever.

I'm sure he wasn't saying there's no difference between getting an x-stiff and a regular flex.

I'm also sure he'll have a pretty reasonable 20 minutes somewhere on what impact shaft flex can and does have.



Hit the reply button in the bottom right of someone's post and it should automatically add this quote into a new post box.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 27, 2020)

I would also point out that the level of work, time, commitment and outlay involved in doing 'youtube' with 5 to 7 videos a week is huge and as some seem to have worked out, there isn't a guarantee of financial reward. Especially with the market being more saturated. 

I'm not a huge fan of Rick Shiels, but what I do is I just don't watch his videos. After about the 3rd or 4th video that I gave up on after a few minutes, I realised his stuff wasn't holding my attention, so I just avoid him and he rarely appears in my feed any more. 

It also seems that if you only do 1 video a week or every few weeks, in youtube world you are virtually nowhere and it takes 'daily content' to build up a channel, unless you already have a platform elsewhere to direct people to your videos. 

No Laying Up guys produce decent quality, well edited content and already had a fairly good online presence pre Youtube. Their videos are getting between 15,000 and 80,000 views, with a video most weeks. It's decent, but far from life changing, especially given all the things that went on beforehand to give them a platform and budget to make these kind of videos (that isn't just a couple of guys playing round their local course).


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 27, 2020)

Youtube seems to be getting saturated with golf channels all trying to do a similar thing. I look at them this way. If you want serious, instruction based content them Me and my golf is the way to go. It then goes up the nutcase scale from Peter Finch, Rick Shiels, Crosffield, Golf Vlogs UK and goes off the scale with Top Bloke golf (makes me cringe that channel).

I always gravitate back to Crossfield as its a a good mix of serious stuff and off the wall, lads having a laugh sort of stuff. Just a lot of changes what with Rory going awol, Dan joining, Lester turning up then both leaving. Channel needs a bit of stability, maybe stick with him and Lockey and get guest's in for some of the course vlogs


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 27, 2020)

The current 2 parter he has with Dan is pretty good. Obviously recorded a while back as he is playing titleist still.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 27, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I'm a fan of Mark's videos but sometimes I feel he is getting a bit of an ego.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes?!


----------



## rksquire (Jan 28, 2020)

I had got bored with a lot of the Crossfields / Shiels / Finch blogs and had started watching Brodie Smith, GM Golf (and various spin off with Matt / Stephen), Erik Anders Lang etc., but with the exception of Brodie Smith (despite the shouty nature of his personality!) they didn't really hold my attention for that long.  

I've started watching Crossfield again, but mostly just the vlogs, but to be honest I think if it wasn't for Lockey I mightn't even bother - out of all the guys Crossfield has had on Lockey is the most engaging character and most likely to make a success on his on although he appears unlikely to do so.


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

rksquire said:



			I had got bored with a lot of the Crossfields / Shiels / Finch blogs and had started watching Brodie Smith, GM Golf (and various spin off with Matt / Stephen), Erik Anders Lang etc., but with the exception of Brodie Smith (despite the shouty nature of his personality!) they didn't really hold my attention for that long.

I've started watching Crossfield again, but mostly just the vlogs, but to be honest I think if it wasn't for Lockey I mightn't even bother - *out of all the guys Crossfield has had on Lockey is the most engaging character *and most likely to make a success on his on although he appears unlikely to do so.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with the bit in bold.
He's just hilarious, and more importantly, just natural.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 29, 2020)

Crossfields videos have got really boring lately. And he’s taken to putting clickbait titles on them. Have found myself watching less and less. 

You guys know Dan has his own channel?  He’s explained why they split and it was Dans decision. Wanted to do more on his own channel.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			100% agree with the bit in bold.
He's just hilarious, and more importantly, just natural.
		
Click to expand...

until he has to present ... his intros are shocking he's very much only ever going to be a sidekick


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			100% agree with the bit in bold.
He's just hilarious, and more importantly, just natural.
		
Click to expand...

Naturally funny guy 

Reminds me of a mate of mine. Just likeable and looks fun to hang out with


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2020)

inc0gnito said:



			Crossfields videos have got really boring lately. And he’s taken to putting clickbait titles on them. Have found myself watching less and less.

*You guys know Dan has his own channel?*  He’s explained why they split and it was Dans decision. Wanted to do more on his own channel.
		
Click to expand...

I looked for that but couldn't find it!
You you post a link, please?


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			I looked for that but couldn't find it!
You you post a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother, I started to watch a couple and almost fell asleep, as dull as ditchwater.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			I looked for that but couldn't find it!
You you post a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

Just search for Dan hendriksen


----------



## timd77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Crow said:



			I wouldn't bother, I started to watch a couple and almost fell asleep, as dull as ditchwater.
		
Click to expand...

He’s said he’ll be collaborating with Alex Evans which should be a good watch.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			I looked for that but couldn't find it!
You you post a link, please?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 29, 2020)

timd77 said:



			He’s said he’ll be collaborating with Alex Evans which should be a good watch.
		
Click to expand...

Alex Evans is my favourite golf tuber by far, so that sounds promising! They don’t exactly live next door to each other, so will be interesting how that collaboration works out, unless we’re talking just like a one off video.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2020)

inc0gnito said:









Click to expand...

The more videos that come out from any channel that are under 10 mins grab my attention much more....

These 20 -30 min videos are too much effort. Get bored half way


----------



## timd77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Alex Evans is my favourite golf tuber by far, so that sounds promising! They don’t exactly live next door to each other, so will be interesting how that collaboration works out, unless we’re talking just like a one off video.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, Alex is great. Funny and personable. Shame he only does one a week but I guess that shows how focused he is on getting on tour/playing the open.

Enjoyed this week’s q&a with Paul waring!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 29, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Yeh, Alex is great. Funny and personable. Shame he only does one a week but I guess that shows how focused he is on getting on tour/playing the open.

Enjoyed this week’s q&a with Paul waring!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah watched that one yesterday and had a good chuckle fest throughout the whole video. They both seem to be the kind of guys you’d wanna grab a pint with.


----------



## Springveldt (Jan 30, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Yeh, Alex is great. Funny and personable. Shame he only does one a week but I guess that shows how focused he is on getting on tour/playing the open.

Enjoyed this week’s q&a with Paul waring!
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea why he only has about 4K subscribers and only gets about 3K views per video as they are excellent. You also get access to a guy who is ranked in the top 80 in the world and is very candid in front of the camera. I think his stuff is brilliant.


----------



## albie999 (Jan 30, 2020)

Well there we go, he now has another subscriber .. so will see what I think of him.  Any been listening to "The Combat Golfer" podcasts ..... quite light hearted and different


----------

